# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila parti ka perberes te PPSH

## EuroStar1

Cilat nga dy partit politike qe kane elektoratin me te madh, kane ne brendesin e tyre  antar te ish PPSH-se ? 

Qofshin keta bije, nipa, mbesa, miq e te aferm apo dhe ish funksionar te sistemit komunist

p.s

Une votova per PS-ne, e cila mbart nje koleksion pasardhsish te PPSH-se

----------


## pranvera bica

Une mendoj se te gjitha partite kane ne bazen e tyre bile ,per te mos thene ne krye te tyre perberes te PPSH-se... sepse te gjitha partite rrugen e tyre vazhduan...

----------


## Station

Anëtar të PPSH-së mendoj se ka tek të gjitha partitë.
Për mendimin tim, komunistët më radikalë dhe më anadollak e kanë gjetur veten në terrenin e tyre brënda Partisë Demokratike (PD).

----------


## zANë

Te gjitha!

----------


## Brari

Ciljeta eshte shtatzene..
Nuku dihet Babai..
Si mendoni ju..kur te dal e verteta.. do jet PD-ist i jati apo Socialist..?

---
panorama
-

Çiljeta është 4-muajshe shtatzënë, mbetet mister babai i fëmijës së këngëtares










2 

Argumente Shtunë, Shtator 1st, 2012

Këngëtarja e ka mbajtur sekret lajmin duke u zhdukur nga qarkullimi, fëmija është i seksit mashkull.

Zakonisht, kur publikojmë lajme mbi shtatzëninë e një personazhi publik, këtij lajmi i paraprijnë disa të tjera. Si p.sh. ne tregojmë fillimisht për njohjen e saj me një djalë, më pas për dashurinë e në fund për martesën apo bashkëjetesën. Pas këtyre lajmeve, askush nuk çuditet kur mëson se X vajzë e njohur ka mbetur shtatzënë, kështu që ju mirëkuptojmë nëse do të shprehni habi teksa mësoni që Çiljeta është katërmuajshe shtatzënë.

(Artikullin e plotë e lexoni në numrin e sotëm të gazetës Panorama)

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*PPSH, po Enveri e ka lene Pionerin e vet Sali Berisha-xhaxhi 2, qe 20 vite sala eshte kryetar i PD. Ne demokracin e shendoshe dhe liberale, nje kryetar i partis mundet te jen ne krye te saje vetem 8 vite  jo me shume sepse ndryshe na dele PPSH. Une votova Salen si komuniste dhe arrogante pase Enverit!!!!*

----------


## Brari

kushedi sa inat e ka enverin  shoku padorz qe ka ndejt 50 vjet krytar partie.

----------


## violativo

Une vura PD , jo vetem nga performanca e kesaj partie (nuk pipetin asnje ze aty brenda) , por dhe nga logjika e thjeshte ! Tek partia "kundershtare" PPSH do te vinte me me shumice pikerisht njerezit e saj !

Osht risk i madh shoku , qe "kundershtarin" t'ia lesh armikut tat ! S'ka garanci muhabeti , puna , paraja dhe pushteti !


Enverin e kena inat pjeserisht , sepse po ju tregoj nje anektode :

Nje here nje tregtar kripe kishte blere nje deve dhe me te transportonte kripe nga bregdeti ne kasaba ku dhe e shiste ! E beri kete pune per shume vjet dhe keshtu shtoi pa mase para dhe pasurine , por edhe numrin e deveve qe perdorte per transport . Kur filloi ne moshen e mesme dhe trupi u lodh , mendoi "te marr nje gomar per vehte se boll u lodha ne kurriz te devese ! Gomari ecen me shtruar ....!" 

Keshtu mendoi dhe nuk e beri dysh fjalen . I zoti ne krye me gomarin dhe karvani deveve nga pas ! Kaluan edhe vite te tjera , por ja qe nje dite te bukur , tragtarit na i bie damllaja mu ne mes te shkretetires ...! Ashtu sic ishte duke dhene shpirt , i mbledh devete dhe iu thote : "U rreka gjithe jeten per te bere pasuri dhe ja tani damllaja me ra mu ne mes te udhes dhe nuk kam askend pervec juve ! Me falni o devete e mia se ju kam lodhur gjithe jeten dhe me bani hallall cfare te zezash iu kam bere te hiqni !......"

"-Jooo o zoti yne - ia ktheu deveja e pare , me plaka . - T'i kemi bere hallall te gjitha , se neve kafshe pune jemi ! Por vetem nje gje nuk ta falim as pertej vdekjes : *Qe na vure ne krye gomarin !* Me capin e shkurter te gomarit , ti bashke me kete krijese qe na vure ne krye , na plase ne diell dhe ne te nxehte , duke na i nxire komplet jeten ...!"

----------

